# Past Presidents



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I see that we have a heavy conservative leaning group of people on this site. hehe I was wondering what you thought of Bush Jr.'s presidency.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I see that we have a heavy conservative leaning group of people on this site. hehe I was wondering what you thought of Bush Jr.'s presidency.


George Bush was picked to be president because he appealed to a lot of us conservative-minded types. Notice, however, what he really did. Government grew, and this president built upon the legacy Bush left.

That's about as far as I can go, considering I just woke up and haven't started my first cup of coffee. Fingers are not cooperating, yet.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the concern is who will be the next president and what will they do? Remember Rome seven bad emperors and five good emperors. I think we will have both good and bad before the final fall.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I sincerely pray you are wrong. But that's why I prepare!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The damage that has been inflicted under these last two administrations has been more, and accomplished quicker, than I ever imagined. The continuous assault on our society has blinded so many people to what has happened. It seems we are already ripe for the picking, and I can't imagine a good administration coming about. Considering we are now at a point where Christie and H. Clinton are the leaders for the next elections...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The last 6 election cycles have proven:

1) Most Americans don't vote at all

2) Those who do vote, . . . vote for rhetoric and/or handouts

3) Telling the difference between two brickettes of charcoal might be easier than enumerating the differences between the Democrats and Republicans.

4) Very little is normally accomplished outside the two major party domains.

Add to that the quip from a Roman Senator some 1900 years ago, . . . that the republic will dissolve just as soon as the citizens vote themselves the treasury. It happened to Rome, . . . and on a smaller scale to many others.

And now here, . . . with almost half the country on the dole, . . . not paying taxes, . . . 

Just Prep, . . . get ready, . . . reload, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I believe events change people and 9/11 changed GW. In response to that change he will be lauded as the author of the patriot act he signed even though he didn't write it. He will also be chided for the over zealous expansion of the police state (and I currently train cops for a living). The left revisionist will lay this off on GW and he is complicit even though ofailure has expanded it. I just thing he was so moved by 911 and committed to not having it happen again it skewed his way of thinking. He did succeed at preventing radical Islam from doing anything like it again. That may be his only real accomplishment.

Also I would say he did try to reign in the bankstes long before the collapse in 08/09. The revisionist will lay that off on him. Too ignoring that liberal democrats and RINOs in congress refuted his demands to fix things in 05, 06 and 07.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

They blame everything from the civil war to the failure of obamacare on Bush. He will be the scapegoat for the left as long as they are in office. If king barry doesn't seize control and hillary is put in office, she will continue to blame bush for everything.

Was he a good president? Yes and no. He did some good things but he also expanded the govt. He expanded the debt to a trillion dollars. The left see's this as a justification for exceeding 18 trillion which should happen this year. So the $18 trillion debt is also bush's fault.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not as much about leaning conservative as it is being anit Socialism .
Bush gets a raw deal press kicked his ass many times a day this current guy get way with laying everyday.
Bush 1 trillion debt with 2 wars going one Obama 17 trillion do the math.
More US service members kill in Afghanistan under Obama than Bush a fact never reported. 
I could go on but few care Obama is King.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I wasn't well pleased. I didn't vote for him second term. I went ron paul write in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I wasn't well pleased. I didn't vote for him second term. I went ron paul write in.


Excellent choice!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Bush Jr. Was the WORST President on modern history. His lack of competence, and desire to use the office to advance his, and his friends, personal wealth. We quickly forget the incompetence that was so forefront in our minds during his terms. I, for one, was completely dumbfounded that he was re-elected for a second term.

Now, let the flame wars, and immature petty insults against me begin........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Bush Jr. Was the WORST President on modern history. His lack of competence, and desire to use the office to advance his, and his friends, personal wealth. We quickly forget the incompetence that was so forefront in our minds during his terms. I, for one, was completely dumbfounded that he was re-elected for a second term.
> 
> Now, let the flame wars, and immature petty insults against me begin........


Other than suggesting he is the worst, how can anyone disagree?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I see that we have a heavy conservative leaning group of people on this site. hehe I was wondering what you thought of Bush Jr.'s presidency.


He was a big disappointment but far better than either his predecessor or successor.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Other than suggesting he is the worst, how can anyone disagree?


Keep in mind that I, by no means, said Obama was the best. Hell, he is way down at the bottom, right with Bush. However, Obama didn't start two wars that we couldn't afford, and Obama didn't take a thriving economy with a balanced Federal budget, and drive the country into a depression that we still have not recovered from.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Keep in mind that I, by no means, said Obama was the best. Hell, he is way down at the bottom, right with Bush. However, Obama didn't start two wars that we couldn't afford, and Obama didn't take a thriving economy with a balanced Federal budget, and drive the country into a depression that we still have not recovered from.


But, we also know that the balanced budget was an illusion, taking from Peter to pay Paul, that the economy was already on the way down even before Bush took office, that those wars were to be, regardless of the puppet, and that the current puppet didn't make things happen as he promised. On the other hand, he has "advanced" us in other avenues that are just as dangerous to this nation while being advantageous to those who controlled Bush as they do him.

Put into context, the personalities are picked for the particular stage of the agenda.

Hating the puppet doesn't change the puppeteer.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Blaming Bush for the economic failures? Forgetting that in 06 you elected liberals to take both houses in congress (who created massive spending increases and supported even defended the pending banking crisis) shows a good deal of partisanship and ignorance.



sparkyprep said:


> Keep in mind that I, by no means, said Obama was the best. Hell, he is way down at the bottom, right with Bush. However, Obama didn't start two wars that we couldn't afford, and Obama didn't take a thriving economy with a balanced Federal budget, and drive the country into a depression that we still have not recovered from.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> I see that we have a heavy conservative leaning group of people on this site. hehe I was wondering what you thought of Bush Jr.'s presidency.


Well let's see. He hasn't been President for 5 years now so I think it's hilarious that the left is still bringing him up. I never voted for him or his dad. I wouldn't vote for his brother either. He did let the c
Clinton assault weapons ban expire, and he didn't try to institute any 2nd amendment infringements, so I think that right there puts him miles above the last two leftist presidents or any leftist president on the horizon. Also he never even tried to stack a court like Obama did, so there is that in his favor. He didn't run an illegal gun running operation to Mexican drug cartels that cost American lives, he didn't sic the IRS on American citizens that had differing political ideas. He didn't go to sleep while an embassy was being attacked then go off on a fund raising trip the next day, never checking to find out what happened.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Blaming Bush for the economic failures? Forgetting that in 06 you elected liberals to take both houses in congress (who created massive spending increases and supported even defended the pending banking crisis) shows a good deal of partisanship and ignorance.


Just a quick question. How do you know who I elected? Do you work for the NSA?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Well let's see. He hasn't been President for 5 years now so I think it's hilarious that the left is still bringing him up. I never voted for him or his dad. I wouldn't vote for his brother either. He did let the c
> Clinton assault weapons ban expire, and he didn't try to institute any 2nd amendment infringements, so I think that right there puts him miles above the last two leftist presidents or any leftist president on the horizon. Also he never even tried to stack a court like Obama did, so there is that in his favor. He didn't run an illegal gun running operation to Mexican drug cartels that cost American lives, he didn't sic the IRS on American citizens that had differing political ideas. He didn't go to sleep while an embassy was being attacked then go off on a fund raising trip the next day, never checking to find out what happened.


This thread is more about me feeling people out. I see a lot of Obama hate here. (This doesn't mean I like the guy) I wanted to know if people were just fanboys for their party or if they could see issues across the board. 
I agree with Denton to an extent. I don't believe either of these two Presidents were put into office, yes I meant "put", to lead the country. I believe they were put there because they could be easily manipulated.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think it is Andrew Wilkow that calls the GOP the "Republican Division of the Democrat Party". I agree with him. 

Both Dems and Repubs want more of my and your money while stripping away as many liberties as they can...lying blatantly the entire time. Because of that, I despise all politicians. Some more than others.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I think it is Andrew Wilkow that calls the GOP the "Republican Division of the Democrat Party". I agree with him.
> 
> Both Dems and Repubs want more of my and your money while stripping away as many liberties as they can...lying blatantly the entire time. Because of that, I despise all politicians. Some more than others.


Wish I could "like" this a hundred times.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Mish said:


> I see that we have a heavy conservative leaning group of people on this site. hehe I was wondering what you thought of Bush Jr.'s presidency.










hell yeah.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> View attachment 4062
> 
> hell yeah.


Nope.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Just a quick question. How do you know who I elected? Do you work for the NSA?


Not even a worthy diversion from the illustration you provided. Your politics don't matter right? It's all pre ordained for you and it's irrelevant which makes your diversion all the less relevant. You blamed the Econ collapse on Bush. How you vote after that statement simply equates you to the other uninformed voters if you even bothered at all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The most uninformed are the ones who continue to pull for their Establishment party; the ones who continue to think that one of the two bought and paid for parties will work on behalf of the constitution, and the liberties that government was created to protect.

An image of Charlie Brown allowing Lucy to hold the football _one more time_ comes to mind. The amount of evidence that must be ignored is more than amazing.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I didn't vote for him but at least he won two of the "wars" that congress allowed and he was removed before he could end the last one. Was he a good president - that all depends on perspective. A president is supposed to be "commander in chief" and he did that job well. Congress is supposed to control the purse strings and they failed at that. I find it hard to believe that anyone blames a president for the acts of congress - even Obummer couldn't do anything without congressional backing. 

The entire federal government is to blame for the debt, budgetary overruns and our loss of rights and freedoms. There are no party boundaries on these actions as both have played major roles in the degradation of our rights and freedoms and they will continue until people start voting for the constitution by voting Libertarian.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I didn't vote for him but at least he won two of the "wars" that congress allowed and he was removed before he could end the last one. Was he a good president - that all depends on perspective. A president is supposed to be "commander in chief" and he did that job well. Congress is supposed to control the purse strings and they failed at that. I find it hard to believe that anyone blames a president for the acts of congress - even Obummer couldn't do anything without congressional backing.
> 
> The entire federal government is to blame for the debt, budgetary overruns and our loss of rights and freedoms. There are no party boundaries on these actions as both have played major roles in the degradation of our rights and freedoms and they will continue until people start voting for the constitution by voting Libertarian.


WOW! I am really surprised and delighted by your assessment Paul. Most true Libertarians would answer the question that "Bush was the biggest POS ever to hold office; 2nd only to Obama." I think your assessment is fair and I think it is accurate.

I did vote for Bush twice. The first time, he was not my guy in the primary (I was for Alan Keyes), but I thought he did as good a job as was possible holding the country together after 9/11. I thought at the time, that going into Iraq was the right decision and I still do. I wish he would have fought the war to win it though rather than worrying about not completely destroying the country and all its infrastructure.

On Afghanistan, we HAD to fight there after 9/11. But I do not think that country will ever be a stable country. We should have done everything we did to help the Northern Alliance overthrow the government and destroy the training camps then left with the understanding that we would be returning with aircraft and bombs every couple years to make big holes in the ground of anybody that so much as flipped us the bird.

On domestic policy, he was another progressive Republican. I do not think he went at it with malice towards the American people the way the current White House occupant does. I do believe that Bush actually thought he was helping Americans. But his motivation does not negate the fact that his administration largely laid the groundwork for what we are experiencing now. I think he is a decent man that just did not have the foresight to envision that a scoundrel would someday occupy his office. For that, I am very unhappy with him.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

The only positive thing Bush Jr has going for him in my mind is that Obama came right after him. Otherwise, I'd call him the worst president we've had.
Now.....Clinton would be much lower on the list if he didn't have a bunch of Republicans bickering and fighting with him in his second term and keeping him from doing much (which is a good thing).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Many didn't pay attention but the economic decline actually started near the end of Clinton's last term. Bush haters can ignore that fact but it is still a fact. 

I am not a big fan of any politician including Bush. But for those who say it's Bush's fault our deficit is nearing $18 trillion is ludicrous. More soldiers died under barry, he has expanded the govt more than anyone other than maybe FDR and he takes responsibility for nothing. Fast and Furious, Benghazi and his other fiasco's get swept under the rug. 5 years into his term and much is still blamed on Bush. Congress just looks the other way. But look how they are going after Christie. I don't like Christie one bit but what they are doing to him is wrong. And they will continue after him until he is no longer a threat to Hillary.

This country is becoming what was described in Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Keep in mind that I, by no means, said Obama was the best. Hell, he is way down at the bottom, right with Bush. However, Obama didn't start two wars that we couldn't afford, and Obama didn't take a thriving economy with a balanced Federal budget, and drive the country into a depression that we still have not recovered from.


I will disagree with you on one point, Bush did not start that war in Afghanistan. We drug it out entirely too long, we should have hit them as big and as hard as we could, killed everyone and pulled out 3 months later. But, I would have a much lower opinion of him had he acted like Clinton and let acts of terrorism slide. Going in to Iraq, big mistake.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

All I have to say is .. They are ALL career politicians....


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

If he was running this time I would vote for him.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> If he was running this time I would vote for him.


Obama?????


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

Both major parties have been around long enough to be completely corrupt. Maybe its time for another to rise up in their place, that hasn't had time to be as corrupt.


----------

